# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Best steroid for a sprinter?

## StevieWunderbread

Minimal acne as a side effect is preferred

----------


## buckeyefootball4

orals:
tbol
dbol in low amounts

injections
test prop low amounts
tren ace low amounts

----------


## torontodude

Check out Vanazol

http://www.steroid.com/Vanazolol.php

"It is used mainly by sprinters, football players, swimmers, and power lifters because of its unique and powerful strengthening abilities, it can add extreme strength and harness with little weight gain"

----------

